# Dead Hard Drive



## wianb (Oct 14, 2013)

Well that's the 2nd WD 1Tb that has died & less than 18 months old! Thinking of replacing it with 2 500Gb Velociraptors, at least they come with a 5 year guarantee.
Anyone using these fast drives or can suggest an alternative?


----------

